# How to stop my rabbit from biting at the run?



## CottontailBun (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi there!

I recently made a run for my rabbit using a tough plastic trellis sort of material (the product was recommended for chickens and rabbits), and sticking stakes in the ground to provide the run with shape and support.

My bunny absolutely loves it! He was binkying so much the other day (around 10+ times), however he keeps on biting at the material and has already bitten through a bit of the run. How do I stop this?

Thank you!


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Oct 9, 2016)

CottontailBun said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I recently made a run for my rabbit using a tough plastic trellis sort of material (*the product was recommended for chickens and rabbits*), and sticking stakes in the ground to provide the run with shape and support.
> 
> ...



if your rabbit is biting through the run, then its probably not safe to keep the rabbit in. A better option is would be chicken wire. (or some type of metal wire fence wrapped around the post, just make sure its secure)


even if something is recommended for rabbits, it might not always be safe. (i could see that it would be a bit better for chickens [i own chickens] since they just have beaks and can't chew)


----------



## Aki (Oct 9, 2016)

It's an outside setup? Plastic can't resist bunnies for long. You know, the reason why rabbits are said to be 'bad luck' for sailors is that rabbits would have supposedly eaten their way through a ship's hold a few centuries ago, sinking said ship. I wouldn't have believed that story before I got rabbits. Now, I'm convinced: nothing short of titanium can resist their teeth! 
No, but seriously, you need something with metal inside. And even with that, you'll have to check regularly - when I go visit my parents with the rabbits, my mother put some kind of protection around a specific area, held with wire. I spent 3 weeks at my parents last summer and noticed at the end of my stay that my two monsters had succeeded in cutting the wire... 

If the rabbit spends a lot of time chewing the wire, it also can mean that the space isn't big enough...


----------



## CottontailBun (Oct 11, 2016)

BlackMiniRex said:


> if your rabbit is biting through the run, then its probably not safe to keep the rabbit in. A better option is would be chicken wire. (or some type of metal wire fence wrapped around the post, just make sure its secure)
> 
> 
> even if something is recommended for rabbits, it might not always be safe. (i could see that it would be a bit better for chickens [i own chickens] since they just have beaks and can't chew)



Would chicken wire definitely hold off my bunny's chompers? Like would it last for quite a while, or just a few weeks?

I'm considering possibly buying a run with cage-like bars from online. What do you think about this idea?

Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## CottontailBun (Oct 11, 2016)

Aki said:


> It's an outside setup? Plastic can't resist bunnies for long. You know, the reason why rabbits are said to be 'bad luck' for sailors is that rabbits would have supposedly eaten their way through a ship's hold a few centuries ago, sinking said ship. I wouldn't have believed that story before I got rabbits. Now, I'm convinced: nothing short of titanium can resist their teeth!
> No, but seriously, you need something with metal inside. And even with that, you'll have to check regularly - when I go visit my parents with the rabbits, my mother put some kind of protection around a specific area, held with wire. I spent 3 weeks at my parents last summer and noticed at the end of my stay that my two monsters had succeeded in cutting the wire...
> 
> If the rabbit spends a lot of time chewing the wire, it also can mean that the space isn't big enough...



Tell me about it! The run lasted about a week in total :cry1:

Would you happen to know of any other materials that could last just as long as the bars of hutches last? 

The run was first around 2x3m, but I eventually expanded it to around 2.5x6m, and he seemed to really enjoy it at the start. I'm pretty out of ideas though...


----------



## JBun (Oct 11, 2016)

Puppy pens for quick set up and collapsible runs, or make a more permanent run out of welded wire mesh stapled to a wood frame. 

Keep in mind that if you have predators(including flying ones) in your area, that the run will need to be secure and have a cover to protect your bun.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Oct 11, 2016)

CottontailBun said:


> Would chicken wire definitely hold off my bunny's chompers? Like would it last for quite a while, or just a few weeks?
> 
> I'm considering possibly buying* a run with cage-like bars* from online. What do you think about this idea?
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion!


i'm not quite sure what you mean cage-like bars? (maybe leave a link?) but if its metal then it will likely keep him contained.make sure it will protect the bunny from predators.


----------



## CottontailBun (Oct 12, 2016)

JBun said:


> Puppy pens for quick set up and collapsible runs, or make a more permanent run out of welded wire mesh stapled to a wood frame.
> 
> Keep in mind that if you have predators(including flying ones) in your area, that the run will need to be secure and have a cover to protect your bun.



Hi! So I did some hunting around online and found a couple of runs that look similar to a puppy pen, with thicker more durable bars than wire or plastic. Can you please check them out? Thank you so much!

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-PANEL-P...ABLE-CAGE-RUN-PEN-FOLDING-FENCE-/171670833275

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-PANEL-P...ABLE-CAGE-RUN-PEN-FOLDING-FENCE-/291566544761

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aviary-Pa...hash=item3ab3e40c05:m:mBy8ZYGaDgsMWqouUxDNTdA

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dog-Duck-...re-Roof-Metal-Pen-with-Sunshade-/281965954459

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAFETY-NE...T-GUINEA-PIG-PLAY-PEN-RUN-BLACK-/251314257839

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01LATVEFY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01LF1KVJC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CQGQRS4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20*

I am mindful of predators (mainly one or two cats from the neighbourhood), and keep an eye on him when he's playing outside.

This is a real struggle though, because he used to play inside as well, but he keeps getting poop stuck to his bum, even though we've taken him to the vets multiple times, who just responded that we have to clean him ourselves. However I want to know why he suddenly got so dirty, as he never had an issue with cleanliness before and was always super clean.


----------



## CottontailBun (Oct 12, 2016)

BlackMiniRex said:


> i'm not quite sure what you mean cage-like bars? (maybe leave a link?) but if its metal then it will likely keep him contained.make sure it will protect the bunny from predators.



By cage-like bars, I mean the bars of say, a normal rabbit hutch or like a puppy pen, such as the bars in this run: *https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01LATVEFY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20*

I'm definitely aware of predators (only really the few cats around the neighbourhood), and keep an eye on him.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Oct 14, 2016)

> This is a real struggle though, because he used to play inside as well, but he keeps getting poop stuck to his bum, even though we've taken him to the vets multiple times, who just responded that we have to clean him ourselves. However I want to know why he suddenly got so dirty, as he never had an issue with cleanliness before and was always super clean.



Did this begin after you started taking him outside? Or before? I'm assuming it's soft stool sticking to his bum. Are all of his stools soft, or just some of them?


----------



## CottontailBun (Oct 16, 2016)

RavenousDragon said:


> Did this begin after you started taking him outside? Or before? I'm assuming it's soft stool sticking to his bum. Are all of his stools soft, or just some of them?



He used to play both inside and outside, but after one incident of a dirty bum, we've had to stop him from playing inside. And he has normal stools as well as soft ones, but it's the soft ones that are sticking to his bum.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Oct 18, 2016)

It sounds like a cecal issue (e.g. he's producing too many cecotropes to eat). If this is the case, a diet of strict hay for a week or so should clear it up. What is his diet normally like?


----------

